# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Toner sparen: HP Color Jaserjet CP1215

## mrsuicide

Ich bin glücklicher Besitzer eines HP Color Laserjet CP1215, der auch unter Linux funktioniert.

1. Im Gegensatz zum Windowstreiber bietet der Linuxtreiber Zugang zum Entwurfsmodus. Die Ausdrucke sehen minimal heller aus.

2. Prinzipiell sollte - egal ob Linux oder Windows - als Standardeinstellung SW-Druck eingestellt sein und die Einstellung Farbdruck nur bei Bedarf genutzt werden. Ist Farbdruck eingeschaltet sinkt der Seitenzähler der Farb-Kartuschen auch wenn man ausschließlich schwarzen Text druckt.

Tja...so pusht HP seine Umsätze.

----------


## mrsuicide

Inzwischen hab ich mit dem Linux-exklusiven Entwurfsmodus knapp 1300 Seiten aus der mitgelieferten schwarzen 700-Seiten Startpatrone gequetscht.
Jetzt wird's langsam etwas dünn...

Is schon lustig, welche versteckten Features nicht im Windowstreiber implementiert sind...  :Smilie:   :Cool:

----------

